# Good, cheap brand of activated carbon?



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm thinking about adding some media to my coralife biocube 14 gal. I've been doing some research and I picked up a small filter media bag. I see all different types of activated carbon I could use, though. So far on amazon i have found: 
Amazon.com: Acurel LLC Economy Activated Filter Carbon Pellets, 3-Pound: Pet Supplies

Will this do just fine? What difference would it make if I used a GAC as opposed to this stuff, which isn't as fine? GAC's seem a bit more expensive for less product, too.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Unless your trying to take out medications from your tank I don't recommend using carbon. It only works for so long then its a waste of space in your filter. I use sponges and bio rings.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Activated Carbon: HLLE Smoking Gun Found | Coral Magazine


----------



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

I mean, I hear of some people that swear by using the stuff, as long as you rinse it thoroughly before use, and change it out once a month, as well as doing your weekly water changes.. but, what could some alternatives be? I was looking into this chemi-pure stuff as well.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

The less chems you use the better. Water changes are the best thing you can do for your tank. I use media that has a lot of surface space. The more area for bacteria to grow on the better your water will be. You can read multiple articles on carbon and non of them will tell you to use carbon unless trying to take out medication...which you should up your water change anyways. I haven't used carbon in a long time, and I think my tanks are cleaner because I have more space for useful media.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nanoclown said:


> I mean, I hear of some people that swear by using the stuff, as long as you rinse it thoroughly before use, and change it out once a month, as well as doing your weekly water changes.. but, what could some alternatives be? I was looking into this chemi-pure stuff as well.


Why is it that you want to run something? I run absolutely nothing in my tank. Nothing. Are you having issues with something that you feel you need to run a carbon.
Chemipure-Elite would be something you could run, it has GFO in it that would benefit the system.
Purigen would be another.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

hotwingz said:


> The less chems you use the better. Water changes are the best thing you can do for your tank. I use media that has a lot of surface space. The more area for bacteria to grow on the better your water will be. You can read multiple articles on carbon and non of them will tell you to use carbon unless trying to take out medication...which you should up your water change anyways. I haven't used carbon in a long time, and I think my tanks are cleaner because I have more space for useful media.


What kind of "useful" media are you running?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> What kind of "useful" media are you running?


I use sponges, filter floss, and bio rings. A couple filters I think still has polishing pads.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I use a carbon filter pad I cut to size in mine canaster.i do agree you really don't need it if your doing weekly water changes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just say no to carbon.As stated before it serves no purpose beside to remove meds and if you didn't read the link from madness it(carbon) is being seriously linked to hole in the head and lateral line disease,in both fresh and saltwater.
Just say no.
A protien skimmer is the best thing for removing organic compounds in saltwater.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

If you want to use if to help keep your water clear, use something safer and multiple times more effective:

Purigen.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I the polishing pads I have in my smaller HOBs make a difference in water clarity as well.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Drfosterandsmith has lifegaurd felt pads.They are wicked good as a mechanical,and remove a TON of crap!I use them completely now intsead of any of the blue white cut to fit.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

The only down side is you have to clean them off a lot. But they work great! Well worth it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Are we still talking about a SW Tank here? Im hearing way to much talk about bio rings and mechanical filtration for this to be about SW. ?? Did I miss something??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I do use mechanicals in salt(and all my tanks) but no bio material( with the exception of sponges ) in any tank.I know,I know, I can't help it!
And yes Hot wingz I do clean them weekly,but I spray them out under pressure(they're not bio so I can blast them with tap!)


----------

